# Gateway vs true flight feathers



## erictski (May 20, 2009)

True flight are worth the price in my opinion. The bases of the feathers are much more consistant throughout a bunch.


----------



## nimrod1034 (Oct 31, 2011)

Ok great think I am going to try them out.


----------



## erictski (May 20, 2009)

southshorearcherysupply.com is a great place ot get them and also eaglearchery.com


----------



## Dthbyhoyt (Dec 4, 2004)

when I used feathers , it was Tru-Flight that I used , Better bases than Gateway IMO


----------



## nimrod1034 (Oct 31, 2011)

I got some feathers and fletched up some arrows I was really impressed with the tru-flight. Bases are way more consistent which made it easier.


----------



## svbbubba (May 12, 2004)

erictski said:


> True flight are worth the price in my opinion. The bases of the feathers are much more consistant throughout a bunch.


 x2....:thumbs_up


----------



## onlyaspike (Apr 16, 2007)

erictski said:


> true flight are worth the price in my opinion. The bases of the feathers are much more consistant throughout a bunch.


x3...


----------

